# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  لائحة شروط وضوابط الترخيص لإقامة وتنظيم المعارض المحلية والخارجية

## هيثم الفقى

مقدمة: 
تشكلت اللجنة الدائمة للمعارض والأسواق الدولية بموجب الأمر السامي رقم 16556 وتاريخ 2/8/1385هـ وأنيط بها مسئولية اقتراح السياسة العامة بالنسبة للمعارض على اختلاف أنواعها وأماكنها، وتضم اللجنة ممثلين عن وزارات التجارة، الصناعة والكهرباء، الخارجية، المالية والاقتصاد الوطني، المعارف، البترول والثروة المعدنية، الزراعة والمياه، الإعلام، المجلس الأعلى للإعلام، الرئاسة العامة لرعاية الشباب، مصلحة الجمارك، مجلس الغرف التجارية الصناعية السعودية، مركز تنمية الصادرات، الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية، وتدعو وزارة التجارة اللجنة إلى الانعقاد كل ما رأت ضرورة لذلك وتنعقد برئاسة وكيل وزارة التجارة أو من ينيبه لهذه الغاية، وتقدم اللجنة مقترحاتها وتوصياتها إلى وزارة التجارة التي تقوم بدورها في اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لوضع تلك التوصيات موضع التنفيذ. 
واستناداً إلى قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 2023 وتاريخ 25/12/1394هـ القاضي بالموافقة على الأسس والقواعد لإقامة المعارض المحلية المؤقتة، كما قضى في الفقرة الثانية عشر على تطبيق القواعد المتبعة من قبل وزارة التجارة على المعارض التي تقيمها دول أو مؤسسات أو شركات أجنبية، وانطلاقاً من الحاجة إلى توفر أسس وقواعد عامة وثابتة لإقامة وتنظيم المعارض في المملكة بمختلف أنواعها وأماكن إقامتها لمواكبة التطورات والأساليب الحديثة في تنظيم المعارض باعتبارها إحدى الوسائل الفاعلة للتعريف بالمنتجات الوطنية وخصائصها وتنمية التجارة ورافدا من روافد نمو الاقتصاد الوطني فقد تم وضع هذه القواعد والضوابط الخاصة بالترخيص بإقامة وتنظيم المعارض التجارية المحلية والأجنبية ومراكزها. 
قائمة بالتعاريف: 
• الوزارة : وزارة التجارة . 
• اللجنة : لجنة المعارض والأسواق الدولية. 
• الشركة أو المؤسسة : الشركة أو المؤسسة المرخص لها بتنظيم المعارض. 
• السجل التجاري : السجل الصادر للشركة أو المؤسسة من وزارة التجارة. 
• معارض الصناعات الوطنية الاستهلاكية : المعارض التي تقيمها الغرف التجارية الصناعية في المملكة لعرض المنتجات الوطنية الاستهلاكية، ويحضر فيها عرض أي منتجات أجنبية، كما يسمح فيها بالبيع المباشر للجمهور. 
• مراكز المعارض المتخصصة: المراكز المرخص لها من قبل وزارة التجارة لإقامة معارض تجارية عليها. 
• الجمعيات الخيرية : الجمعيات الخيرية المرخص لها بموجب أوامر سامية، أو من قبل وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية. 
• الهيئات الإسلامية :- الهيئات الإسلامية المرخص لها بموجب أوامر سامية، أو من قبل وزارة الشئون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد. 
• المؤسسات الإنسانية : المؤسسات الإنسانية المرخص لها بموجب أوامر سامية. 
• المراكز التجارية والمجمعات التجارية : المراكز والمجمعات التجارية التي تشتمل على محل واحد أو عدد من المحلات التجارية سواء كانت تمارس النشاط نفسه أو أنشطة مختلفة، ويندرج تحت هذا التعريف الأسواق المركزية الكبرى. 
• مركز تنمية الصادرات : مركز تنمية الصادرات بمجلس الغرف التجارية الصناعية السعودية. 
• إدارة المعارض والأسواق الدولية : إدارة المعارض والأسواق الدولية بوزارة التجارة. 
القسم أولاً : الأحكام العامة: 
1- تقدم طلبات إقامة وتنظيم المعارض داخل المملكة وخارجها إلى وزارة التجارة قبل ستة أشهر من الموعد المقترح لتنظيمها لمراجعتها وعرضها على لجنة المعارض والأسواق الدولية المشكلة بالأمر السامي رقم 16556 وتاريخ 2/8/1385هـ لدراسة كل طلب على حده وتقرير ما تقتضيه التعليمات بشأنه. 
2- تتولى وزارة التجارة بواسطة أجهزتها المختلفة مراقبة تطبيق الأنظمة والتعليمات والقرارات الخاصة بإقامة المعارض. 
3- على الشركة/المؤسسة المرخص لها بتنظيم المعارض تقديم خطة عملها السنوية لوزارة التجارة قبل نهاية العام الذي يسبقها بستة شهور على الأقل، وتصدر لها موافقات مبدئية بعد عرضها على لجنة المعارض والأسواق الدولية وصدور توصية منها بذلك، ولا تصدر التراخيص النهائية إلا بعد آخر يوم محدد لتلقي المشاركات. 
4- تكون المشاركات الأجنبية في المعارض الوطنية، التي تقام في المملكة من خلال المنتجين أنفسهم أو وكلائهم المعتمدون، ولا تقبل مشاركات الموزعين، كما يجب أن لا تقل المشاركات الأجنبية في تلك المعارض عن خمس دول وأن لا يقل عدد العارضين عن خمسة عارضين من كل دولة. 
5- لا يجوز إقامة أي معرض أو الإعلان عنه أو افتتاحه إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من وزير التجارة. 
6- لا يجوز إقامة أي معرض أو المشاركة بجناح بأسم المملكة العربية السعودية إلا بعد الحصول على الموافقات الرسمية. 
7- على الشركة/ المؤسسة المنظمة للمعارض مراعاة أن تكون المعارض ذات صبغة تخصصية، ويحظر فيها البيع المباشر للجمهور نهائياً. ويستثنى من ذلك معارض الصناعات الوطنية الاستهلاكية التي يتم تنظيمها بإشراف الغرف التجارية الصناعية بالمملكة وفق جدول زمني معتمد من الوزارة. 
8- يحظر في تنظيم معارض الصناعات الوطنية الاستهلاكية عرض أي مشاركات أو منتجات أجنبية كما يشترط أن يكون ممثلوا الشركات والمؤسسات الوطنية العارضة من السعوديين. 
9- تلتزم الشركة/ المؤسسة المرخص لها بنشاط تنظيم المعارض بتأمين مكاتب بكامل تجهيزاتها الضرورية في مقر المعرض لمندوبي الجهات الرسمية ذات العلاقة لأداء مهامهم في الرقابة والإشراف أثناء فترة المعرض. 
10- تلتزم الشركة/المؤسسة المرخص لها بنشاط تنظيم المعارض بتقديم تقرير عن كل معرض تقيمه خلال شهر من انتهائه ولا ينظر في أي طلب لاحق للشركة/المؤسسة مالم يقدم التقرير. 
11- تقتصر إقامة المعارض الأجنبية والمحلية داخل المملكة على مراكز المعارض المتخصصة وقاعات الفنادق المرخص لها بذلك من قبل الوزارة, ويجوز بعد موافقة الوزارة إقامتها في مواقع أخرى في المدن التي لا توجد بها مراكز معارض متخصصة أو صالات فنادق مناسبة. 
12- يجوز أن تشتمل فعاليات المعارض على تنظيم بعض الندوات التعريفية ذات الصلة والبرامج الثقافية بعد الحصول على موافقة الجهات المختصة. 
13- على الشركة/أو المؤسسة المرخص لها بإقامة المعارض الإشارة في الإعلانات والنشرات الخاصة عن المعرض إلى رقم الترخيص الصادر لها بإقامة المعرض وتاريخه والنص على أن المعرض مخصص للعرض فقط دون البيع المباشر للجمهور وبنفس الخط الذي يكتب به الإعلان عن المعرض. 
14- تصدر وزارة التجارة الموافقات للجمعيات الخيرية , والهيئات الإسلامية والمؤسسات الإنسانية المرخص لها داخل المملكة لإقامة معارض لعرض منتجاتها وأنشطتها أو ما تحصل عليه من تبرعات من الآخرين فقط وذلك في مقارها الرسمية. وإذا تعذر ذلك فيجوز إقامة تلك المعارض في مراكز المعارض المرخصة أو في صالات الفنادق , ويحق للجمعيات والهيئات الخيرية تنظيم تلك المعارض بنفسها أو بواسطة إحدى شركات المعارض شريطة أن يعود دخل تلك المعارض بالكامل للأعمال الخيرية التي تقوم بها تلك الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو المؤسسات, ولا يجوز مطلقاً إقامة هذه المعارض في غير الأماكن المخصصة لها. 
15- لا يجوز لأي جهة أخرى إقامة أسواق خيرية مقابل تخصيص جزء من دخلها للأعمال الخيرية , كما لا يجوز لأي جهة غير مرخص لها إقامة أو تنظيم المعارض والأسواق الخيرية. 
16- يخضع تنظيم معارض الأنشطة العلمية والتعليمية والثقافية والفنون التشكيلية والكتب المدرسية ورسوم الأطفال والمستلزمات الطبية والندوات والمحاضرات التي تصاحبها لموافقة الجهات المختصة بالإشراف على هذه الأنشطة. 
17- تصدر وزارة التجارة الموافقات للمراكز التجارية والمجمعات التجارية لإقامة معارض تنشيطية وتسويقية للمشاركين فيها من الشركات والمؤسسات والمحلات التجارية الموجودة داخل مقار تلك المراكز والمجمعات فقط, على أن لا تزيد مدة هذه المعارض عن خمسة عشر يوماً ويرخص لكل مركز أو مجمع تجاري بتنظيم سوقين فقط في العام الواحد, ويكون السوق داخل المركز أو المجمع التجاري أو في الساحات المخصصة أصلا للخدمات المساندة حسب المخطط المعتمد للمركز أو المجمع التجاري مع ضرورة إحضار ما يثبت موافقة البلدية والدفاع المدني على صلاحية الموقع للعرض ويمنع منعاً باتاً مايلي : 
أ- أي مشاركات تجارية من خارج المركز أو المجمع التجاري. 
ب-عرض أي مواد توشك صلاحيتها على الانتهاء. 
ج-عرض أي منتجات غذائية سريعة التلف مثل منتجات الألبان ومشتقاتها. 
د-عرض أي مواد تالفة أو قديمة بغرض التخلص منها عن طريق البيع. 
هـ-عرض السلع المقلدة, والمعدات والأجهزة والآلات غير المطابقة للمواصفات والمقاييس السعودية. 
و-لا يجوز إجراء أي تخفيضات أو الإعلان عنها, إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة الغرفة التجارية الصناعية المختصة وفقا للشروط والضوابط المعتمدة لذلك من قبل وزارة التجارة. 
18 _ يجب أن يكون طلب تنظيم المعارض النسائية المتخصصة من قبل الشركات والمؤسسات المرخص لها بتنظيم المعارض مشفوعاً بموافقة خطية من الجهات المختصة على إقامة المعرض وتعهدا بأن المعرض سيكون بإدارة نسائية كاملة مع الالتزام بالمحافظة على التقاليد والآداب العامة والتقيد بالأنظمة المرعية. 
19 ـ يكون دخول الزوار لمختلف المعارض مجاناً ما لم يصدر بشأنه تعليمات محددة من قبل وزارة التجارة. 
20 ـ اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية للمعارض، ويجوز استخدام لغات أخرى عبر الترجمة عند الضرورة، كما يجب أن يكون للمعرض دليل شامل يوزع مجاناً. 
21-في حالة مخالفة أي شركة أو مؤسسة، لأي من الضوابط والشروط العامة أو الخاصة، فلوزارة التجارة الحق في منعها من تنظيم أي معرض لمدة ثلاثة أشهر في المرة الأولى، وفي حالة تكرار المخالفة تضاعف المدة، ثم يشطب السجل الخاص بنشاط إقامة وتنظيم المعارض في المرة الثالثة ولا يجوز إعادة قيد هذا النشاط إلا بعد مضي سنة على الأقل من تاريخ الشطب، وبناء على تعهدات خاصة بعدم المخالفة، والوفاء بأي متطلبات تستجد في حينه. 
22- تعتبر المؤسسة/ الشركة المرخص لها تنظيم المعرض مسئولة عن الالتزام بالتعليمات تجاه إقامة هذا المعرض المحدد بالترخيص وبموجب هذه اللائحة، كما أنها مسئولة عن نجاح تنظيم المعرض. 
23- على الشركات والمؤسسات المعنية القائمة مواءمة أوضاعها مع هذه الضوابط والشروط خلال مدة أقصاها ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشر هذه الضوابط. 
القسم الثاني : شروط الترخيص لنشاط تنظيم المعارض طبقاً لقرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 2023 وتاريخ 25/12/1394هـ: 
1- أن يقتصر نشاط إقامة وتنظيم المعارض على الشركات والمؤسسات المرخص لها نظاماً، وأن يكون المدير المسئول المفوض بتمثيلها لدى الغير والتوقيع باسمها سعودياً. 
2- في حالة تعدد الأنشطة التجارية للشركة/المؤسسة يخصص فرع خاص لنشاط إقامة وتنظيم المعارض. 
3- أن يكون رأسمال الشركة/المؤسسة كافياً لمقابلة التراماتها مع الغير، وعليها تقديم بيان بالمركز المالي سنوياً لإدارة المعارض والأسواق الدولية بوزارة التجارة مصدق من مراقب حسابات أو محاسب قانوني مرخص له بالعمل في المملكة يشمل صورة من آخر ميزانية لها، مع تقديم شهادة من الغرفة التجارية بأن لدى الشركة/المؤسسة دفاتر تجارية. 
4- على الشركة/المؤسسة تقديم بيان يوضح عدد العاملين بها وجنسياتهم يحدد فيه نسبة السعوديين منهم، على أن يتكون الجهاز الإداري السعودي للشركة/ المؤسسة كحد أدنى من مدير تنفيذي، ومحاسب، ومسئول علاقات عامة، ومسئول تسويق مع إحضار شهادة بذلك مصدق عليها من وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية، وأن تلتزم الشركة/المؤسسة بزيادة نسبة السعوديين فيها وفقاً للتعليمات النافذة، ويعتبر هذا الشرط أساسياً لتجديد السجل التجاري للشركة/المؤسسة. 
5- تقديم ما يثبت اشتراك الشركة/المؤسسة في الغرفة التجارية الصناعية التي يقع في دائرتها المركز الرئيسي أو الفرع الذي يمارس فيه النشاط على أن يكون الاشتراك بالغرفة ساري المفعول ومسدد قيمة الاشتراك عن السنة التي يقدم خلالها طلب الترخيص بإقامة المعرض. 
6- تكون مدة السجل التجاري للشركة/المؤسسة المرخص لها بممارسة نشاط إقامة وتنظيم المعارض خمس سنوات من تاريخ قيدها في مكتب السجل التجاري بوزارة التجارة أو أحد فروعها في المملكة، ولا يتم تجديده إلا بعد توفر كافة الشروط السابقة، وبعد تقييم كفاءة وأداء الشركة أو المؤسسة خلال السنوات الخمس السابقة على التجديد، من قبل وزارة التجارة أو الجهة التي تختارها الوزارة للقيام بذلك. 
القسم الثالث : شروط إقامة المعارض الأجنبية داخل المملكة طبقاً لقرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 2023 وتاريخ 25/12/1394هـ: 
1- تقدم سفارات وممثليات الدول الأجنبية في المملكة دون غيرها طلبات الترخيص لإقامة معارضها داخل المملكة من خلال القنوات الدبلوماسية إلى وزارة التجارة لعرضها على لجنة المعارض والأسواق الدولية، على أن يتم ذلك قبل ستة شهور من تاريخ إقامة المعرض على الأقل. 
2- يسمح بإقامة معرض أجنبي واحد في السنة لكل دولة وبالمدينة التي تختارها تلك الدولة ما عدا مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة مع مراعاة إلا يتعارض ذلك مع إقامة معارض أخرى بذات المدينة أو مع تعليمات تحظر إقامة المعارض في مدينة معينة أو في أوقات معينة. 
3- يشترط لتنظيم أي معرض أجنبي أن يتم من قبل شركة/مؤسسة وطنية مرخص لها بتنظيم المعارض في المملكة وعلى الشركة المنظمة الحصول على ترخيص من الوزارة لتنظيم المعرض ولا يكتفى بالموافقة الممنوحة للسفارات والممثليات الأجنبية. 
4- لا يسمح للمعارض الأجنبية التي تقام في المملكة بعرض أكثر من خمس عينات فقط لكل منتج ويحظر عليها بيع معروضاتها للجمهور. إلا أنه يجوز لها خلال اليومين الأخيرين فقط من مدة المعرض أن تبيع العينات المعروضة غبر الصفقات التجارية لإحدى الشركات أو المؤسسات الوطنية بعد استكمال إجراءاتها الجمركية، أو إعادة تصديرها خارج المملكة عقب انتهاء مدة المعرض مباشرة. 
5- تخضع جميع المواد الغذائية الواردة للمعرض للتحليل من قبل مختبرات الجودة النوعية بوزارة التجارة. 
6- يحظر إقامة معارض أجنبية في المملكة لعرض السجاد أو المجوهرات أو المشغولات الذهبية. 
7- الشركات التي لها وكلاء سعوديين معتمدون داخل المملكة يمكنها عرض منتجاتها الجديدة للتعريف بها من خلال وكلائها المعتمدين فقط، ويتم تقديم الطلبات لوزارة التجارة من قبل الوكيل السعودي المعتمد للشركة الأجنبية وذلك قبل ثلاثة أشهر موعد إقامة المعرض على الأقل. 
القسم الرابع : شروط إقامة المعارض السعودية في الخارج طبقاً لقرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 2023 وتاريخ 25/12/1394هـ البند الحادي عشر منه: 
1- تقدم شركات ومؤسسات المعارض الوطنية المرخص لها طلبات إقامة معارض سعودية خارج المملكة لوزارة التجارة قبل موعد إقامة تلك المعارض بستة أشهر على الأقل، على أن توضح في تلك الطلبات نوعية المعرض ومكان وفترة إقامته. 
2- تقوم إدارة المعارض والأسواق الدولية بوزارة التجارة بالتنسيق مع مجلس الغرف السعودية بتحديد عدد من الدول لإقامة معارض (صنع في السعودية) فيها، ولا يسمح بإقامة معارض في دول أخرى خلاف ما يتم تحديده. 
3- تقدم الشركات والمؤسسات المرخص لها الراغبة في تنظيم معارض في تلك الدول عروضها لأسلوب تنظيم المعارض والأسعار المقترحة لتكاليف المتر المربع الواحد على المشاركين، ويتم اختيار أفضل عرض من قبل لجنة تشكل لهذا الغرض من وزارة التجارة. 
4- تنظر وزارة التجارة في تنظيم مشاركات المملكة الرسمية في المعارض الدولية من خلال شركات ومؤسسات المعارض الوطنية المرخص لها تحت إشرافها المباشر، وتدعى لها جميع شركات ومؤسسات المعارض الوطنية المؤهلة والمرخص لها، لتقديم عروض تنظيمها للمشاركة وفق الإجراءات المحددة وتتولى الوزارة اختيار أفضل العروض المقدمة. 
5- يقوم مجلس الغرف السعودية بتوفير الدعم الفني للشركات والمؤسسات التي تتقدم بطلبات تنظيم معارض سعودية خارج المملكة، وتزويدها بالدراسات اللازمة لجدوى إقامة مثل تلك المعارض في تلك الدول بالتنسيق الوثيق مع إدارة المعارض والأسواق الدولية بوزارة التجارة. 
6- يجب على مجلس الغرف السعودية وشركات ومؤسسات المعارض إفساح المجال لمصانع المنتجات الوطنية للمشاركة في المعارض الخارجية على أوسع نطاق وتقديم التسهيلات اللازمة لتشجيعها على المشاركة الفعالة إذا ما رغبت في ذلك. 
7- على مجلس الغرف السعودية وعلى جميع الغرف التجارية والصناعية بالمملكة كل فيما يخصه تقديم الخدمات المهنية والفنية الهادفة إلى دعم وترويج المنتجات الوطنية في المعارض السعودية التي تقام في الخارج أو المشاركات في المعارض الدولية. 
- يمكن للغرف التجارية الصناعية بالتنسيق مع مجلس الغرف السعودية، المشاركة بجناح في المعارض الخارجية يشتمل على أنشطتها ومطبوعاتها وعينات من منتجات المصانع في منطقتها على أن يتم العرض باستخدام الوسائط المتعددة multy media واللوحات المضيئة والبيانية وأفلام الفيديو بعد الحصول على الموافقة بذلك. 
9- يجب أن يكون للجناح دليل خاص به يعرف بالجناح ويساهم في نشر المعلومات الإعلامية عن المملكة وتراثها الحضاري ومنجزاتها الحديثة ويتم التنسيق بهذا الشأن مع وزارة الإعلام. 
10- يجب أن يكون ممثلوا الشركات والمصانع العارضة من السعوديين. 
11- لا يسمح لشركات ومؤسسات المعارض الوطنية بتنظيم مشاركات المملكة في المعارض الدولية أو إقامة معارض سعودية في الخارج ما لم تقدم ما يثبت نجاحها في تنظيم المعارض الوطنية التي أقامتها داخل المملكة، وأن يكون قد مضى على حصولها على السجل الخاص بإقامة وتنظيم المعارض ثلاث سنوات على الأقل. 
القسم الخامس : شروط الترخيص بإنشاء مراكز المعارض: 
1- تقديم مخططات للمشروع معتمدة من قبل مكتب هندسي استشاري مرخص له بالعمل في المملكة وتشتمل على صالات مغلقة وساحات مكشوفة، ومواقف مناسبة للسيارات، ومسجد، ومطعم، ومواقع للخدمات المساندة، ومخارج للطوارئ ودورات كافية للمياه. 
2- يكون الشكل المعماري الخارجي للمركز مناسباً يعكس المستوى الحضاري والعمراني للمدينة التي يقام فيها. 
3- لا تقل المساحة الإجمالية للمشروع عن عشرين ألف (20000) متر مربع إذا كان المركز يقع في إحدى المدن الرئيسية بالمملكة ويمكن أن تقل عن ذلك في المحافظات وفقاً لما تراه وزارة التجارة مناسباً بحيث لا تقل المساحة عن خمسة آلاف متر مربع. 
4- أن يكون المشروع محاطاً بثلاثة شوارع رئيسية على الأقل وخارج المركز التجاري للمدينة وفي مكان مناسب يسهل الوصول إليه. 
5- أن يشتمل المركز على كافة وسائل الأمن والسلامة الضرورية (أجهزة إنذار، مخارج طوارئ، طفايات حريق، مضخات المياه.. الخ) وذلك وفقاً لتعليمات الدفاع المدني، وكذلك تأمين وسائل الاتصال المختلفة (خطوط الهاتف، الفاكس، التلكس، الكمبيوتر.. الخ). 
6- تقديم نسخة طبق الأصل من صك ملكية الأرض أو عقد الإيجار مع موافقة المالك على استخدام العقار في هذا الغرض. 
7- تزود وزارة التجارة (إدارة المعارض والأسواق الدولية) بتقرير سنوي عن نشاط المركز يتضمن أبرز التطورات في الإدارة والموقع والتصميم والمعروضات ومستوى العارضين والجمهوروالنشاط الثقافي الإعلامي وبياناته المالية المدققة. 
8- تصدر وزارة التجارة التراخيص اللازمة لإقامة مراكز المعارض بعد استيفاء كافة الشروط المطلوبة ومنها موافقة الجهات ذات العلاقة مثل البلدية، الدفاع المدني، وغيرها من الجهات المختصة.

----------

